# Free tickets to Toronto/Mississauga Photographic, Video & Digital Imaging Show



## Antarctican (Apr 29, 2010)

The Annual Photographic, Video and Digital Imaging Show, hosted by Henry's Cameras, is coming up from May 14-16, 2010 at the International Centre out in Mississauga.  Details on location, show hours, and the seminars etc that are being presented can be found here, together with *a free ticket to the show*. 

It's a fairly big show, with an area for trade-ins, an area where you can 'test drive' lenses, and supposedly lots of deals on new equipment.   Info on the seminar schedule is here.  There are  50 exhibitors signed up to be there (list is here)

Enjoy!


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish I lived closer lol. I wonder if Calgary or Edmonton have an exhibition like this.


----------



## Antarctican (May 13, 2010)

The show is this weekend....


----------



## airjacobs (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish I lived closer too. I wonder if Calgary or Edmonton have an exhibition like this.I'm looking forward to move there.


----------



## caged (Jul 20, 2010)

i was at this show. great show, but don't hold out on that new glass, you're not gonna get it any cheaper at the show.

nice to be able to test drive new equipment tho.

looking forward to next years show.


----------



## closaret (Oct 15, 2010)

I just went today. See my picture in Beginners? "What kind of art is this? Dunno"


----------



## tom r (Oct 15, 2010)

driving the 3 hours tomorrow am to attend the show.


----------



## closaret (Oct 15, 2010)

Make use of all the benefits, tom_r. Lots of free seminars.


----------



## closaret (Oct 15, 2010)

The exhibition boasts of such lovely models such as her. Lovely isn't she. Finely chiseled nose, lovely eyes, nice lips....


----------



## caged (Oct 16, 2010)

didn't know this was back for this weekend.

thanks, i may just go now.

the free seminars are great.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone resurrected an old thread, so the link to a current free ticket is here


----------



## carm (May 27, 2012)

Free ticket to the exposure show?????


----------



## Buckster (May 27, 2012)

carm said:


> Free ticket to the exposure show?????


Check the thread date.  It was *TWO YEARS AGO*.  Also, it ended on the 16th.  Today is the 27th.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 27, 2012)

Buckster, the OP may have been trying to find free tickets for the Toronto Photographica show, which was today (and was excellent!).

They aren't too good at google searching, apparantly.


----------

